# '08 Assignment- "Set in Stone" Due November 30th



## Patm1313

Post pictures of your favorite stone subjects.

I know some of you have better access to stone than others, so I'm making this a two month assignment to give others time to get pictures. But for those urban dwellers, stone is everywhere. If you have a particularly nice picture of a brick building, than that still counts as stone.

Be creative, and Good Luck!


----------



## Patm1313

I guess I should be the one to get this started.

This is my favorite picture of all time, because it was taken on the New River, my favorite place to be on the earth. People often come down to the rocks that this picture is taken of to watch the rapids, and I was happy to see some stacked rocks (as well as a great photo op). Needless to say, I had to make my own (mine is farthest to the left).


----------



## dklod

This shouldnt be too hard, Im a stonemason.


----------



## Patm1313

dklod said:


> This shouldnt be too hard, Im a stonemason.



I can't wait to see some pics then. Remember, it's creativity that always wins.


----------



## dklod

Patm1313 said:


> I can't wait to see some pics then. Remember, it's creativity that always wins.


 
ah, well then you are going to be disappointed. The shots I have, creativity was the last thing on my mind as far as how a photo would look. I just wanted photos of the interesting things I had made. Albeit all are made of stone (marble, granite, limestone etc).


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Lion of Babylon


----------



## Patm1313

If that's a lion on top of a man, than that's an interesting position...


----------



## hankejp

Patm1313 said:


> If that's a lion on top of a man, than that's an interesting position...


 
That's what I was thinking.  I scrolled by the photo pretty quick, thought for a second and had to scroll back up.


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Patm1313 said:


> If that's a lion on top of a man, than that's an interesting position...



It is


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5




----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

By xxx_jpk_xxx

I love the buildings here in SLC.


----------



## Big Bully

dklod said:


> ah, well then you are going to be disappointed. The shots I have, creativity was the last thing on my mind as far as how a photo would look. I just wanted photos of the interesting things I had made. Albeit all are made of stone (marble, granite, limestone etc).


 
Oh you are being too modest! You are a fantastic photographer!!! And you know it!



Lord_Nikon said:


> Lion of Babylon


 
Hmm.. Sexy, almost.. I like it!  Big fan of the positioning.. 



xxx_jpk_xxx said:


> By xxx_jpk_xxx
> 
> I love the buildings here in SLC.


 
Awesome, we have another Utah person... Welcome to the forum.
And you are right, the buildings in SLC are awesome!


----------



## UtahsRebel

I need to go look for something current but until then here is a shot from this summer while camping on Guanella Pass.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice one Utah.. I like it!

I will find one of mine, and go take some soon.


----------



## Antarctican

An inukshuk on the rocky shore of Georgian Bay, Ontario:


----------



## ScottW

The first one is on holiday in the US I stumbled across this and didn't have my tripod, I tried to lean against a tree and take a few shots, this was about the best one.

The other is some Scottish stone, had my tripod this time


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

wow thats beautiful!


----------



## Ray mallonee

I had to do a bunch of cropping to get rid of some distractions I hope that is ok.


----------



## |)\/8

The names of those, from Gwinnett County Georgia, who made the ultimate sacrifice in the War on Terror, "Set In Stone" :salute:.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Translates to "Not for One, But for All" 
Found in Douglas Mountain Park in Sebago Maine


----------



## STICKMAN

A few from the grave yard:

#1






#2


----------



## Joves

Here is a tree set in stone I ran across.


----------



## Sim

Joves said:


> Here is a tree set in stone I ran across.



Nice!  I like it


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, You guys are doing great. I especially love the memorials, the waterfalls and this last photo. Fantastic job everyone. 
Joves, beautiful colors.. Great job!

Here are some of mine.


----------



## dormfab

There seems to be some good variety here.


----------



## 63square

Its hard to tell from the picture but the tree that the water is flowing over is encased in a calcium build up on both ends holding it in place.


----------



## Jon0807

This may be a stretch but sand is technically stone soooo...


----------



## Big Bully

John, 63 and dorm, great shots! John I love the sand sculpture. Those people amaze me. Talk about creative!


----------



## OL9245

Ayuthaya, Thailand.

When you add a stone to a small pyramid by an ancient temple, like this one, the divinity of the temple will make your wish come true. I tried to capture the complicity of the boy and the girl, half kidding, half serious at making their wish together at sunset.


----------



## caspertodd

Not the best picture, but thought this was really cool. I took this pic in the Roman Forum in Italy. It is Julius Caesar's tomb.


----------



## irish_love

Not the most interesting picture, but it's what I have...


----------



## Jon0807

I know it's supposed to be more recent photos but I really like this one


----------



## ATXshots




----------



## icassell

Tickets please --- OK, you're at Gate LXV  ---Please don't throw things at the gladiators








http://www.gly.uga.edu/railsback/BS-VA.html


----------



## m33kr0b




----------



## Big Bully

Ian you make me jealous! Next time you go to Italy... TAKE ME!!! lol

ATX, what a beautiful shot. Where was that taken?

M33, Where are these steps? Your location is so peaceful looking, it must be such a nice spot to sit and relax.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Ian you make me jealous! Next time you go to Italy... TAKE ME!!! lol
> 
> .




 Sure, Meg!  They still use that arena for concerts/opera/etc.  The funny thing is that they have maintained the same gate numbering for the modern ticket holders almost 2000 years later!


----------



## Big Bully

That is amazing! Oooh I want to go so bad!!!


----------



## Dionysus

first time posting in one of these.


----------



## m33kr0b

Big Bully said:


> Ian you make me jealous! Next time you go to Italy... TAKE ME!!! lol
> 
> ATX, what a beautiful shot. Where was that taken?
> 
> M33, Where are these steps? Your location is so peaceful looking, it must be such a nice spot to sit and relax.


 

Irving Park in Battle Creek, MI. I like to eat my lunch there.


----------



## Big Bully

Well it is such a beautiful spot!


----------



## Artograph

Some really great shots you guys!!!!

Does concrete 'count'??


----------



## John_05

This is the only "recent" shot I have that would fit the assignment.


----------



## m33kr0b

Not the greatest picture, a little over exposed for my taste  but it is a stone. Taken on North Manitou Island


----------



## Big Bully

What does it say?


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> What does it say?




" .... get me outta here.  I ain't dead yet ... "


----------



## icassell

John_05 said:


> This is the only "recent" shot I have that would fit the assignment.



Love it!


----------



## icassell

Artograph said:


> Some really great shots you guys!!!!
> 
> Does concrete 'count'??



Excellent image!


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> " .... get me outta here. I ain't dead yet ... "


 Hahahaha  That was classic!!!


----------



## Big Bully

John_05 said:


> This is the only "recent" shot I have that would fit the assignment.


 

Now this is the perfect image for this assignment! Talk about taking the assignment to heart! lol


----------



## Artograph

icassell said:


> Excellent image!


 
...I'm sorry...did you say _"excellent"??_   ...You were talking to me?  Right?? _ Right_!!!???  LOL!

Wow...thank you so much!  :hug::


----------



## ViceOfFire

Great work all round guys, some really good images here!  Here's mine:


----------



## icassell

Artograph said:


> ...I'm sorry...did you say _"excellent"??_   ...You were talking to me?  Right?? _ Right_!!!???  LOL!
> 
> Wow...thank you so much!  :hug::



Yep, you over there ... 

Ian


----------



## genital_apparatus

I'm not totally satisfied with this one, but I'll submit it for now anyways.


----------



## Patm1313

genital_apparatus said:


> I'm not totally satisfied with this one, but I'll submit it for now anyways.



I was in such shock over your name that I forgot about the picture.


----------



## rbraden

Something I stumbled on...


----------



## Big Bully

genital_apparatus said:


> I'm not totally satisfied with this one, but I'll submit it for now anyways.


 
Do you have a picture of the whole sundial? I am so curious to what it says. Oh and I love this shot, it is beautiful and very pleasing to the eye!



rbraden said:


> Something I stumbled on...


 
What are those?! They are really cool whatever they are.


----------



## icassell

ViceOfFire said:


> Great work all round guys, some really good images here!  Here's mine:



I like this.  Running water?  Reminds me a bit of a color image that Abraxas recently posted.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140305


----------



## gregtake

I've got two...





and from the Veterans Cemetary of the Pacific (AKA Punchbowl)


----------



## ViceOfFire

Thanks icassel, yeah running water it is :greenpbl:.  I remember seeing that picture Abraxas took actually, it's beautiful!


----------



## Big Bully

Greg and Vice, fantastic photos! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Big Bully

Dionysus said:


> first time posting in one of these.


 
Well thank you so much for posting. This shot is beautiful, I love the lighting and the colors, it envokes such emotion. Thank you for posting it. And welcome to the assignment threads.


----------



## freelunch

One "set in stone" and one "sat on stone" 

The cemetery in Stoke Newington. They turned it into a wildlife refuge, hence the overgrown appearance. Sure cheaper than maintaining the place!





The Diana Memorial, Hyde Park, London. Since a couple people slipped and fell on the slick marble, there is as strickly enforced no-wading policy.


----------



## Big Bully

Freelunch, the overgrown appearance sure makes the cemetary dramatic. I bet that place is down right spooky at night.
So with your second photo, do the people get ticketed if they are wading in the creek?


----------



## freelunch

Big Bully said:


> ... do the people get ticketed if they are wading in the creek?



No. They just get chased out. There were 3 or 4 wardens whose sole job was to keep people out of the "fountain". It's okay to stick your feet in as long as you sit on the side. Behind the old couple, you can see that the water running over the sloping granite could make things pretty slick after any algae build up. There were a couple injuries last year, hence the new rules.


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## Big Bully

Free lunch, wow a few people get hurt by being stupid and they ruin the fun for everyone. 

Sara- 2 and 3 are totally my favorites! Great job!


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

I'm lovin' your pictures, Sara. 1 and 3 are absolutely amazing!


----------



## genital_apparatus

Hey there Big Bully, unfortunately I never got around to taking an image of the other half of the sundial.  It was starting to rain that day, so I had to take my shot and make a run for my car.  However, the sundial itself is a memorial to Air India Flight 182 which was bombed in 1985, and the face of it is inscribed with the famous phrase, "Time flies, suns rise, shadows fall, let it pass by, love reigns over all."


----------



## freelunch

Big Bully said:


> Free lunch, wow a few people get hurt by being stupid and they ruin the fun for everyone.



It's the modern world. Personal responsibility vs. a get-rich-quick lawsuit.


----------



## lockwood81

While in Washington.


----------



## clbowie

lockwood81 said:


> While in Washington.


 

Those words are priceless!   :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## a_spaceman

freelunch said:


> One "set in stone" and one "sat on stone"
> 
> The cemetery in Stoke Newington. They turned it into a wildlife refuge, hence the overgrown appearance. Sure cheaper than maintaining the place!


how is in stoke newington? haven't been there yet.
i am a die hard lover of highgate and west brompton. in fact i used to live 1 minute away from brompton's, now i just wish i had a decent camera at the time!
anyways, as i'll be in london next week, is stoke newington worth a go? wanted to visit kensal green, too.


----------



## freelunch

a_spaceman said:


> ... is stoke newington worth a go?



Stoke Newington Church Street, Abney Park Cemetery and Clissold Park are worth a trip.


----------



## Ed.

Fallen Angel


----------



## Patm1313

genital_apparatus said:


> Hey there Big Bully, unfortunately I never got around to taking an image of the other half of the sundial.  It was starting to rain that day, so I had to take my shot and make a run for my car.  However, the sundial itself is a memorial to Air India Flight 182 which was bombed in 1985, and the face of it is inscribed with the famous phrase, "Time flies, suns rise, shadows fall, let it pass by, love reigns over all."



That quote is now added into my sig because it's so amazing.


----------



## Patm1313

I'm really happy to see the replies I've gotten in this thread. All are extremely good pictures, and I like the way that some take on a more literal meaning of the theme while others don't.

Keep up with the great shots!


----------



## Big Bully

genital_apparatus said:


> Hey there Big Bully, unfortunately I never got around to taking an image of the other half of the sundial. It was starting to rain that day, so I had to take my shot and make a run for my car. However, the sundial itself is a memorial to Air India Flight 182 which was bombed in 1985, and the face of it is inscribed with the famous phrase, "Time flies, suns rise, shadows fall, let it pass by, love reigns over all."


 

How sad.  Well your shot is fantastic. Thank you for finishing that quote for me though!


----------



## chris miss

This is my first post. The shot was taken with my P&S. I've since been given a Canon Rebel xti. It's taking me a while to get the hang of it, but I'm having fun learning. Anyway, I thought this picture fit the assignment.

Chris


----------



## Pugs

chris miss said:


> This is my first post. The shot was taken with my P&S. I've since been given a Canon Rebel xti. It's taking me a while to get the hang of it, but I'm having fun learning. Anyway, I thought this picture fit the assignment.
> 
> Chris


 
Fantastic shot!  Welcome to the forum.  Some great shots are taken with P&S cameras, don't knock it.  It's the photographer who composes the photograph.  The camera merely records what the photographer tells it to!


----------



## sarallyn

Big Bully said:


> Sara- 2 and 3 are totally my favorites! Great job!





xxx_jpk_xxx said:


> I'm lovin' your pictures, Sara. 1 and 3 are absolutely amazing!



Thanks!!


----------



## Big Bully

chris miss said:


> This is my first post. The shot was taken with my P&S. I've since been given a Canon Rebel xti. It's taking me a while to get the hang of it, but I'm having fun learning. Anyway, I thought this picture fit the assignment.
> 
> Chris


 

Oh wow Chris! This shot is amazing! Simply amazing!:hail:I love the repitition and the shapes, it is a really captivating photograph! Great job!!
And welcome to the forum and the assignment threads!


----------



## MissPixer

This was taken at an old insane asylum last weekend while we were on our honeymoon. The body of the building is gone but the stairs on each end of the building remain. Pretty neat place to visit.








Camera Make: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
                                  Camera Model: KODAK Z712 IS ZOOM DIGITAL CAM...
                                  Date/Time: 2007:01:01 12:44:33
                                  Resolution: 800 x 600
                                  Flash Used: No (auto)
                                  Focal Length: 5.8mm  (35mm equivalent: 36mm)
                                  Exposure Time: 0.0025 s  (1/400)
                                  Aperture: f/2.8
                                  ISO Equiv.: 64
                                  Whitebalance: Auto
                                  Metering Mode: matrix


----------



## Kegger

Here's a statue of a Confederate soldier in the square in my home town, he resides over a buried 120 y/o time capsule that no one has the balls to did up,lol.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm and your home town is where?? lol


----------



## laszlo462

Here's a picture of my fiance out on the rocks along Lake Michigan.  Somehow I created this with a half-broken Nikon EM 35mm camera with B&W film.  I really love this picture, even with the blown out sky.


----------



## Kegger

Big Bully said:


> Hmm and your home town is where?? lol



Franklin, TN. 25 minutes south of Nashville.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmmm... I have enough guts to dig it up.. lol


----------



## Kegger

You have to take down the statue to get to it. That's why no one will dig it up, lol.


----------



## Patm1313

Kegger said:


> You have to take down the statue to get to it. That's why no one will dig it up, lol.



I would, but being a southerner at heart I would never dare disgrace a confederate soldier.


----------



## maba

It's mine!Test!


----------



## Big Bully

Maba it works! Great shot! And welcome to the forum and the assignment threads!


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## icassell

Anti,  

The stone is a bit overexposed, but I like this image anyway.  It makes me want to go sit on the rock.


----------



## minikin

This statue sits atop a grave dated 1928.  The detail has managed to survive many harsh Manitoba winters.


----------



## jmborkowski




----------



## El2




----------



## icassell

El2 said:


>



Seems a bit shakey to me


----------



## Pugs

icassell said:


> Seems a bit shakey to me


 
Oh, I can't believe that I actually laughed out loud at that!:blushing:


----------



## hankejp

laszlo462 said:


> Here's a picture of my fiance out on the rocks along Lake Michigan. Somehow I created this with a half-broken Nikon EM 35mm camera with B&W film. I really love this picture, even with the blown out sky.


 
Damn, there IS another Wisconsinite on these boards. Here I thought I was the only one. Where is Bay View?


----------



## hankejp

Here's my contribution taken last week:


----------



## a_spaceman

i took this one few days ago in that stunning garden of eden and death that is highgate cemetery.
among many, this is easily one of the most beautiful angels in the whole cemetery and among two this is my favourite of the snaps i took.


----------



## Pugs

hankejp said:


> Damn, there IS another Wisconsinite on these boards. Here I thought I was the only one. Where is Bay View?


 
Holy Crap!  I totally missed that!  How utterly cool to have another Wisconsinite/Milwaukeean around!

Bay View is a neighborhood in Milwaukee.  We live a few miles West of Bay View, but my wife and spend a LOT of time there as the theatre she performs, most of our favorite restaurants, and a lot of our friends are there.


----------



## hankejp

Pugs said:


> Holy Crap! I totally missed that! How utterly cool to have another Wisconsinite/Milwaukeean around!
> 
> Bay View is a neighborhood in Milwaukee. We live a few miles West of Bay View, but my wife and spend a LOT of time there as the theatre she performs, most of our favorite restaurants, and a lot of our friends are there.


 

Double crap. Must be my lucky week.  I found 2 Wisconsinites.  Nice to meet you Pugs.


----------



## McQueen278

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Big Bully

Great job McQueen. I like it! The leaves on the ground really give this shot a double meaning. I like the symbolism.


----------



## Big Bully

hankejp said:


> Double crap. Must be my lucky week. I found 2 Wisconsinites. Nice to meet you Pugs.


 

My grandma used to live in Wisconsin, does that count for anything?

*looks around for other Idahoians*


----------



## Dionysus

http://fc79.deviantart.com/fs35/i/2008/300/2/b/Small_Bridge_and_Stream_HDR_by_sideways_8.jpg


----------



## hankejp

Dionysus said:


>


 

Nice Picture.  Must look amazing when leave are on the trees.


----------



## Big Bully

Dionysus said:


>


 
What a fantastic bridge and creek! NIce find Dionysus! Where was this taken?


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

Dionysus said:


> http://fc79.deviantart.com/fs35/i/2008/300/2/b/Small_Bridge_and_Stream_HDR_by_sideways_8.jpg



That is one BIG image if I've ever seen one. :meh:


----------



## Dionysus

LOL

taken at Treman State Park enfield, ny


----------



## DianaO

hankejp said:


> Double crap. Must be my lucky week. I found 2 Wisconsinites. Nice to meet you Pugs.


 
Add another one to the list! I am new here, been doing this for about 2 years.......just stumbled across this board yesterday!

La Crosse, WI area!

Here is mine.


----------



## impressme

Balance- C&C always welcome!


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum and the assignment threads impressme and DianaO! Its great to have you!


----------



## impressme

Thanks Big B... I'm always looking for a new reason to pull out my camera... so I think this could be a fun board for me! I happened to have a stone shot that I took 2 weeks ago prior to joining TPF so I figured I'd put it up!


----------



## zandman




----------



## zandman

i think this could be counted too, lol


----------



## laszlo462

hankejp said:


> Damn, there IS another Wisconsinite on these boards. Here I thought I was the only one. Where is Bay View?



Bay View is a southern suburb of Milwaukee, just north of St. Francis, Cudahy, Oak Creek, etc.  We're like 10 minutes from everything, I love it here.


----------



## Big Bully

zandman I love the composition on that first shot. Good job!


----------



## agrteknolan

From Donut Falls:





http://www2.agrtek.net/2008/09/29/rock-heart-hiking/


----------



## Big Bully

Where is Doughnut falls?
Great shot though! Love it!


----------



## agrteknolan

Big Bully said:


> Where is Doughnut falls?
> Great shot though! Love it!



Thank You!

Donut Falls is a trail in Big Cottonwood Canyon here in Utah.
http://www.utahoutdooractivities.com/doughnutfalls.html

I think the recent snow has made them close the gates though.

More Shots from that hike:
http://share.agrtek.net/


----------



## Artograph

Great shots guys!!! 

Another of mine.... (Was posted a while back, in "Darkside")


----------



## Lego

There are some fantastic photos!!!!

Mount Robson in British Columbia Canada. You normally can't see the top of this Mountain. Largest Mountain in BC, Over 14,000 feet


----------



## zandman

Big Bully said:


> zandman I love the composition on that first shot. Good job!


 
thanks.


----------



## Gsurf1029




----------



## Big Bully

Arto, Lego and Gsurf Great shots! Beautifully done!


----------



## icassell




----------



## genital_apparatus

f/29
6 seconds
ISO 200


----------



## pkoduru

Took this a while ago.. and thought might be a nice contribution to the assignment.


----------



## Big Bully

Pko that is a really cool shot! It really looks as if it is going acrossed the lake. Great job!! And welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## pkoduru

Big Bully said:


> Pko that is a really cool shot! It really looks as if it is going acrossed the lake. Great job!! And welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!



Thank you and appreciate the comment and welcome. I hope to learn and share a lot in the future in the forum.


----------



## Patm1313

Oh no! The due date is coming up!

But anyway, I am very, very, surprised at the results from this assignment. It's been wonderful to see all of the pics. There has yet to be one that I haven't marveled at.


----------



## Big Bully

Patm1313 said:


> Oh no! The due date is coming up!
> 
> But anyway, I am very, very, surprised at the results from this assignment. It's been wonderful to see all of the pics. There has yet to be one that I haven't marveled at.


 

The due date on the top is just a guideline as to when we are starting the next assignment. People are still free to post after the due date. These threads are going to stay open until there is a reason to close them.
So everyone is MORE!! than welcome to post as many photos and for as long as they would like to. :mrgreen::thumbup:


----------



## themaze76

My favorite part is that this photo is exactly as I took it, no filters or re-coloring. All I did was crop it square.


----------



## genital_apparatus




----------



## Big Bully

Very nicely done maze! I love it!


----------



## Big Bully

genital that is so sweet!!!


----------



## quickshot

Artograph said:


> Some really great shots you guys!!!!
> 
> Does concrete 'count'??


 
I loooooooooove this photo!!!


----------



## MistressMuffin

This was took in Tennessee. I stood in the middle of this river, on some rocks in order to get this shot. Dare I mention it was raining and freaking cold XD
I did little editing to this photo. Mostly just the border and water mark.


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> genital that is so sweet!!!


 
Hah!

I bet you never thought that sentence would ever come out of your mouth... unless... uh... nevermind...


----------



## a_spaceman

DianaO said:


> Add another one to the list! I am new here, been doing this for about 2 years.......just stumbled across this board yesterday!
> 
> La Crosse, WI area!
> 
> Here is mine.


i love this one!
like most said, dionysus' photo has a very nice setting but it's way too blurry to me.

as i already mentioned i took two pictures of the same tomb i posted above and had just  saw the other version and liked it... so here it is!
i still may prefer the composition of the first (with the ot of focs leaves "framing" it), but i like how this one has a "sleepy" feel to it... what do you think?


----------



## Crazydad

The "Truth" is written in stone


----------



## Sibo04

Some great shots here, one i took the other day.


----------



## iriairi

I know that other people have posted waterfall type photos, but I thought I would throw mine in the mix too. Took this in early October. This is my first time posting to the Assignments, so I hope I did this right...


----------



## Big Bully

MistressMuffin said:


> This was took in Tennessee. I stood in the middle of this river, on some rocks in order to get this shot. Dare I mention it was raining and freaking cold XD
> I did little editing to this photo. Mostly just the border and water mark.


 
I love it. You did a great job. What I would like to know is how did you balance enough so that you did not fall into the river?! Great job!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!!




Pugs said:


> Hah!
> 
> I bet you never thought that sentence would ever come out of your mouth... unless... uh... nevermind...


 
You my friend are a dirty boy!! 



Sibo04 said:


> Some great shots here, one i took the other day.


 
Where was this shot taken. It is beautiful. Is that a cornerstone that marks where the states begin and end?
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.



iriairi said:


> I know that other people have posted waterfall type photos, but I thought I would throw mine in the mix too. Took this in early October. This is my first time posting to the Assignments, so I hope I did this right...


 I really like how you focused on the rocks vs the water. It's a nice change of the normal waterfall pictures. Nice job! Welcome to the assignment threads!! 



a_spaceman said:


> i love this one!
> like most said, dionysus' photo has a very nice setting but it's way too blurry to me.
> 
> as i already mentioned i took two pictures of the same tomb i posted above and had just saw the other version and liked it... so here it is!
> i still may prefer the composition of the first (with the ot of focs leaves "framing" it), but i like how this one has a "sleepy" feel to it... what do you think?


 
Wow I am not sure if I like this one better or the other one. They are both so beautiful! Where is this statue at again? Great job!! This picture has such a tranquil feel to it!


----------



## a_spaceman

Big Bully said:


> Wow I am not sure if I like this one better or the other one. They are both so beautiful! Where is this statue at again? Great job!! This picture has such a tranquil feel to it!


thank you! it is a tomb in highgate cemetery west in north london. such a charming place, you could spend a whole week there and still have stunning things to see and portrait. i love it to death! no pun intended.


----------



## Sibo04

> Where was this shot taken. It is beautiful. Is that a cornerstone that marks where the states begin and end?



No its the highest point  (only 315m) on the mendip hills here in the southwest of england, lost of lovely shots to be had around here.


----------



## EhJsNe

Its not the most recent picture Ive taken...but it was the only acces I had to stone other than my driveway.....

The stone is what the trees are growing out of. It was the best picture from ARIZONA i had.


----------



## Big Bully

a_spaceman said:


> thank you! it is a tomb in highgate cemetery west in north london. such a charming place, you could spend a whole week there and still have stunning things to see and portrait. i love it to death! no pun intended.


 
Oh of course it has to be in England.. All the cool stuff is over there.. :er:... One of these days.. I will get there!!!



Sibo04 said:


> No its the highest point (only 315m) on the mendip hills here in the southwest of england, lost of lovely shots to be had around here.


 Again.. England.  I will get there one day.:er:


EhJsNe said:


> Its not the most recent picture Ive taken...but it was the only acces I had to stone other than my driveway.....
> 
> The stone is what the trees are growing out of. It was the best picture from ARIZONA i had.


 

Great shot. You are right, that is a beautiful cliff, and it is amazing how the trees grow and thrive coming out of rock. Nice job!
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!! Its great to have you!


----------



## dormfab

Just taken this weekend. Our dusting of snow melted some time ago, but all the standing water is still frozen.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh that is just too cool dorm! I like it!!


----------



## Rosh




----------



## Michaelintraining

Here are mine. No where near as good as others though.


----------



## dsdshutterbug

I know this isn't some magnificent shot, but it is one of my favorites. My girl and I were hiking a few weeks ago when she saw this in the path. I call him angry rock man, (he's probably pissed from everyone stepping on his face) I love how it looks like he's spewing slime out of his mouth.


----------



## blits

I am new to photography. This is a shot I took this weekend. I've only had a "real" camera for a few days.


----------



## Big Bully

Blits that is a really cool shot. What is it though? The angle gives it appeal and it is very interesting. Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!

Michael, what are you talking about boy! Your shots are great. I love the textures in the sand. It's great! 

dsd- What a great shot!! Talk about a creative rock! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.


----------



## blits

Thanks, it is part of a sculpture in downtaown Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## NeverEnough86

so Im a photo noob but heres something that I tried






C&C is more then welcome


----------



## Big Bully

Great photo NeverEnough. Where was this taken? I really like how you have the lion positioned. The diagonal position of the sculpture is very appealing. I like it! Great job!!!


----------

